# Mixing Scale Brands



## tonydi (Jul 23, 2020)

Yuriy....

I have an AccuRemote scale on my mini-lathe's cross slide and as noted in another thread, want to add one more scale to my DIY  TI TouchDRO controller.

I've looked at the Shahe 5403 series and looked at some of your info on touchdro.com.  It seems like you support it now, but only on your pre-built boards but haven't shipped that firmware for the DIY boards.  Is that correct?

Second question, once there is DIY firmware, will having one AccuRemote and one Shahe scale cause any issues?


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi,
Firmware is available here: https://www.yuriystoys.com/p/downloads.html
You can mix and match scales. Just make sure that the scale is plugged in at boot time. The firmware does protocol detection during the first 2 seconds and will disable input if nothing is detected.
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## tonydi (Jul 23, 2020)

Terrific, thanks for the link!  You might want to fix the chart on this page to reflect the availability of the firmware.
https://www.touchdro.com/downloads.html

I know you're super busy but when you get a few moments could you please take a look at my other thread here and advise on the two questions I have?
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/feed-rate-and-scale-mounting.85453/


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 10, 2020)

tonydi said:


> Yuriy....
> 
> I have an AccuRemote scale on my mini-lathe's cross slide and as noted in another thread, want to add one more scale to my DIY  TI TouchDRO controller.
> 
> ...


have sino glass scales, but they only have 1100mm, my lathe is 2000 between centres, wonder if anyone knows who can supply those longer y scales, thanks all


----------



## ycroosh (Oct 10, 2020)

I would look into magnetic scales. If you look at AliExpress, you might be able to find ones that sell the magnetic tape in bulk. These are not as good as the glass scales (the tape is hard to make as accurate as the laser-etched glass strip), but even the worst-case scenario you will get decent accuracy up to about 0.00075"-0.001.


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 10, 2020)

ycroosh said:


> I would look into magnetic scales. If you look at AliExpress, you might be able to find ones that sell the magnetic tape in bulk. These are not as good as the glass scales (the tape is hard to make as accurate as the laser-etched glass strip), but even the worst-case scenario you will get decent accuracy up to about 0.00075"-0.001.


thanks there, dro has helped a lot, you see, I  suffered a stroke, sometimes what's happened make my thought processes slow, so, clocking the 4 jaw using the DRO , is far quicker, also found that my toolpost is not worn, would a mag scale of a different breed interface with other brands?
but other thought processes are fine i can walk away a hold a f figure measure in my brain, then come back and turn to that, wordt part is having ltd use left hand, I  get madder than a cut snake when i cannot hold the mic or a clamp


----------



## ycroosh (Oct 10, 2020)

If you're using TouchDRO, you should have no problem mixing scale brands and types. If you have a Single head, you might need to do some soldering to figure out and match the pinout.


----------



## stuarth44 (Oct 10, 2020)

ok  thanks for that


----------



## Citizen Smith (Mar 11, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> If you're using TouchDRO, you should have no problem mixing scale brands and types. If you have a Single head, you might need to do some soldering to figure out and match the pinout.


Good to know.  I have an Igage on my z axis and want to either reactivate old 1990 something Acurite II glass scale or add new glass scales on the x and y of my mill.  I think I have read everything on this forum regarding touchdro.  Very helpful.  I am no longer afraid of buying the less expensive import brands.

I think I messed up the Acurite scales when shortening the cables. Is there anywhere I can go for trouble shooting help?


----------



## ycroosh (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok, one important caveat: you can mix and match scales of the same type/voltage but different brands. 
For example, you can mix glass scales with 5V signal with 5V magnetic or even inductive scales, as long as they output quadrature signal. Similarly, you can mix and match iGaging and Shahe scales, since they are 3.3V scales when using the "iGaging" adapter. iGaging and Acurite (glass scales) can't be used together.


----------



## Citizen Smith (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply.  Can a 3.3v Igaging be matched with a 3.3v quadrature glass scale?  Do you know if that glass scale available?


----------



## ycroosh (Mar 11, 2021)

No, they use different protocols. There is no physical reason for this, but for historical reasons TouchDRO has two families of adapters, one is for various capacitive scales and another for quadrature encoders. This might change at some poine, but rignt now the two don't mix.


----------

